# Birds for pups.



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

I wonder if anyone has a source in the FM area for game birds for getting some practice for my pup.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Local retriever club members have access to frozen training ducks. Otherwise look to game farms in the area or go catch some pigeons with a net in a parking ramp or under a bridge.


----------

